

Ask HN: Why are Web Components not more popular? - bhouston

A couple years ago Web Components were supposed to be the big new thing, but since then there has been very little adoption in the real-world.  Why is that?
======
vezzy-fnord
I suppose because from a purely reductionist perspective, the individual
discrete pieces of Web Components have already been applied in the form of
template engines, plain JS or jQuery modules and more recently the shadow DOM
has entered in mainstream SPA and frontend frameworks like React.

